# Powerbank! Taugen die was?



## JonnyDee (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo pcgh User,

wollte mal Fragen ob wer schon Erfahrung mit solchen teilen gemacht hat???? 

XTPower MP-10000 Powerbank - mobiler Akku mit 10000mAh: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Habe bei einem bekannten sowas in der art gesehen nur ne ganze ecke größer! Er hat 4x Mopetbatterien  zusammen geklemmt und noch nen kleines elektronische Teil oben drauf für Umwandlung, laden an/aus und 2x Steckdosen.
Würde mir jetzt gern wegen der Handlichkeit auch so etwas holen da nicht immer eine Steckdose zum Laden in der Nähe ist...

Was sagt Ihr, macht das sind oder ehr Müll...

MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## Atomtoaster (20. Juni 2012)

Wenn du Nutzen dafür hast absolut empfehlenswert.
Welches genau, das kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber das Prinzip an sich funktioniert Einwandfrei, wenn du unterwegs laden musst und das dabei hast, kein Thema.


----------



## debalz (20. Juni 2012)

Hört sich super an, hätte es fast spontan bestellt! Ich suche zwar eher sowas auf Solarbasis um von Steckdosen komplett unabhängig zu sein aber so ein Akku - warum nicht, ist erschwinglich und erstaunlich leicht (290g?) Leider keine Testberichte gefunden..


----------



## JonnyDee (20. Juni 2012)

Nach Testberichten hatte ich aus gesucht aber erfolglos. Es gibt wenn da nen paar Nutzerberichte auf Amazon die für das Teil sind und auch für die etwas kleineren Geräte....

Falls wer noch was finden sollte bitte Posten da ich echt am überlegen bin!

MfG
da
Jonny


----------

